# fm transmitter?



## mjd0147 (Dec 8, 2008)

anyone use them? if so which brand and is it any good?
i bought a cheap one a long time ago which was ok for awhile, but is terrible in my GTI now, im thinking a transmitter is cheaper than installing an aux plug http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: fm transmitter? (mjd0147)*

i have a accurain one it worked really good. i just had the thing as close as to the radio as possible and itll be a clear signal. i may still have mine around if you want it.


----------

